# Giving up with Allen carr



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

I've tried many many times to quit smoking and needless to say I still smoke  so I have decided to give Allen Carrs Easyway to stop smoking a go.........

Anyone here every tried it?


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

giving up is easy, what's hard to do is not think about wanting another one when your not doing anything esp with your hands, your hands will do the actions and then you'll notice the cravings, what i suggest is getting something you can use with your hands to replace holding a cigarette, and when you do get a craving, ask yourself why you're giving up and occupy your hands until the feeling goes away


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

webzdebs said:


> I've tried many many times to quit smoking and needless to say I still smoke  so I have decided to give Allen Carrs Easyway to stop smoking a go.........
> 
> Anyone here every tried it?


Me,I gave up with his book 14 years ago and still not had a *** All you have to do is follow the instructions and you will be a non smoker.There's no magic involved,it prepares you mentally.I wasn't even on one of my many attempts to give up.My Mother just turned up with it,said I've bought you something that's going to save you a lot of money and it did.I'm so pleased to be a non smoker,I thought I'd be trapped smoking forever.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

cjdelphi said:


> giving up is easy, what's hard to do is not think about wanting another one when your not doing anything esp with your hands, your hands will do the actions and then you'll notice the cravings, what i suggest is getting something you can use with your hands to replace holding a cigarette, and when you do get a craving, ask yourself why you're giving up and occupy your hands until the feeling goes away


See I've tried this many times before playing with pens, pencils even mice and rats in my hands to occupy myself but I always started again whenever a little bit of stress came along.

Hopefully this will work for me too Sarah!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you researched into what is actaully in the sigs?

That might help =D

1 that sticks in my head is

Formaldehyde, which is used for embalming bodies


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I've quit smoking 3 months ago and it's going very well..

When I have a party or something I still smoke, but also feel fine without it.. Don't need it anymore..

When I start quitting I almost had a panic attack when I didn't had any cigarettes in my reach. So I bought a pack of cigarettes but never touched it, that was my way of dealing with the addiction!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Have you researched into what is actaully in the sigs?
> 
> That might help =D
> 
> ...


And that's why I smoke roll ups or cigars! 

Sarah xxx


----------

